# Yellowish colors towards the top of the LCD



## Ozpa (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I've just bought an Asus VS248H today and it's a fine monitor, but I have a problem that the colors. It seems like the bottom half side is ok, white is white, but towards the top of the screen the white becomes yellowish-white. Now I remember I seen this before somewhere.

Btw, the SPLENDID presets on the monitor are really bright/contrasty and the yellow doesn't come out when I use them, but they are WAY too bright for my eyes. The lower I make brightness/contrast the more yellow I see towards top.

What is this yellow color and how to remove it? :/


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2011)

Return the monitor for a different one. Yours is defective.


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this a common/known fault on LCDs?


----------



## qubit (Dec 7, 2011)

Yup, it's bad, return it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2011)

if you call the manufacturer they may call it a "feature."


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha, I'm using 3 LCDs daily at work/home and none have that sepia-like tint towards top :<


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

return them, the backlight is crap


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2011)

Ozpa said:


> Is this a common/known fault on LCDs?



No.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 12, 2012)

Going to update my story so far if anyone's interesed 

Well the monitor was sent to an official Asus tech center - no faults were found. I dragged it back home and same problem. Today I got a completely new/another monitor and same yellowish colors towards top as before..

I'm starting to believe that it's just how LED LCDs are.. well it shows the color go yellowish the higher the point (you're looking at) above your eyes. So even the bottom taskbar can get yellowish if I lower my head on it's level (or better below it). Is this just a problem with all LEDs? Anything above your eye-level goes yellow. It's not THAT yellow, but it's distracting enough, I'm starting to believe I have OCD too haha.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2012)

No, it's not normal. Perhaps you should provide a picture of what you're talking about.


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 12, 2012)

Can you take a picture of it for us to see?

I use 3 LED-lit acer 23" monitors with no yellowing anywhere. In fact, these have a slight blue to them (Which I like for most things, like working in word since the white background can be blindingly bright)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

DVI cable bad? I booted my PC this morning to have a green line down the right hand side. I smacked the top of the monitor and it went away.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 12, 2012)

I will take a photo as soon as my gf brings me her camera in a few days. The color is not yellow but something really close to sepia. The lower I lower my head below the monitor the stronger/darker sepia everything on the screen gets. If I look at the screen from above then the colors are correct.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 12, 2012)

The only time I've seen a yellow tint on an LCD panel it was caused by moisture which somehow got into the LCD panel (more specifically the backlight diffuser layers behind it).

In my case the bottom right of the LCD had a pretty bad yellow tint to it. The metal frame of the LCD panel itself actually had rust splotches on it.
This kinda damage isn't fixable, even if you go to the extreme of taking the actual LCD panel apart, trying to clean the backlight diffuser sheets by hand (been there, done that)

The above case was a used 24" 1920x1200 Acer fix-up project (had bad capacitors and wouldn't fire up at all). Not sure how the panel damage happened, but I guess it got wet during shipping or something.

Get yours RMA'd. It's defective. Period. If Asus refuses to replace it, it's yet another case of their "excellent customer support".. in other words: _there is no support_.

@brandonwh64: a solid line of lit pixels usually means bad LCD panel. The tab bonds (where the flex cables meet the actual glass panel) are coming loose, causing randomly lit/unlit lines or rows because the pixels don't get control signals. No way to fix it properly. Just temporary solutions.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> @brandonwh64: a solid line of lit pixels usually means bad LCD panel. The tab bonds (where the flex cables meet the actual glass panel) are coming loose, causing randomly lit/unlit lines or rows because the pixels don't get control signals. No way to fix it properly. Just temporary solutions.



Hmmm I wonder if viewsonic will RMA?


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried another DVI cable and I tried connecting it to my gfs laptop via VGA cable - the same.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 12, 2012)

Definately NOT normal, I would push for RMA. It took almost 2 full year's to get my RMA replacement Xonar card from them and they still wont offer me ANY support for it. This was my last build using Asus product's.


----------



## CJCerny (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with your monitor or the replacement other than it is an inexpensive panel with an inexpensive backlight--can't really be anything else if another monitor with the same model had the same problem. If the other monitors that you have are a different model than the one you are having trouble with and you like them more, it's probably just a display that you don't care for.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I wonder if viewsonic will RMA?



If you're able to reproduce it somehow (so in the end, they can too) I'd give it a shot.
If it's an intermittant problem, it could get pretty hard to prove..


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 12, 2012)

is it me or looking at TS's post there

I think it's just the case of a shallow vertical viewing angle, 
@Ozpa : try to look at the top of the screen at eye level is it still yellow?


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 12, 2012)

Top of the screen at eye level is almost ok, a little higher and it's great. I may believe this is just bad viewing angles, but why is it that bad? I would understand if I looked at higher than 30 degrees angle but this is almost ridiculous. This is my first LED, maybe that's why it's so evident for me?

P.S. would anyone recommend anything in particular to calibrate your monitor?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2012)

Does it look like this:






If so, it *is* a common problem and *is* defective. If it looks like this, tell ASUS to pull their finger out of their arse and RMA it. No company should send one of these back claiming it's "fine".

Of course, we are in desperate need of a pic of yours...


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 13, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> Going to update my story so far if anyone's interesed
> 
> Well the monitor was sent to an official Asus tech center - no faults were found. I dragged it back home and same problem. Today I got a completely new/another monitor and same yellowish colors towards top as before..
> 
> I'm starting to believe that it's just how LED LCDs are.. well it shows the color go yellowish the higher the point (you're looking at) above your eyes. So even the bottom taskbar can get yellowish if I lower my head on it's level (or better below it). Is this just a problem with all LEDs? Anything above your eye-level goes yellow. It's not THAT yellow, but it's distracting enough, I'm starting to believe I have OCD too haha.



Depending on the type of monitor and the viewing angle, I've seen similar.  I've been through many laptops and LCD screens, there are some that are good at a large vertical vewing angle range, and some that are not.

I have a samsung tv/monitor that is horrible when viewed from any angle below horizontal, the screen washes out, worse top to bottom

It's especially bad when closer to a monitor (due to an effect known as Parallax).  So the question begs... is it better when you are further away from the monitor, or looking at it from below, or above?


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 13, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Does it look like this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/Rylan.jpg
> 
> If so, it *is* a common problem and *is* defective. If it looks like this, tell ASUS to pull their finger out of their arse and RMA it. No company should send one of these back claiming it's "fine".
> ...



Oh no no, it's not that visible and strict. This must be just poor angles viewablity that's all... although very distracting compared to my old LCD.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 15, 2012)

After 6+ hours of calibrating I finally have the colors I like. I have to say the Splendid presets are all horrible (too bright mostly). They've offered me to have another monitor so I will probably go for a completely different brand now. Anyone want to recommend something in particular in 24 inches? Most importantly it should be fast since I do game FPSs and Street Fighter (where pressing a button at the right frame is crucial).

Oh btw, I've been reading about LED technology disadvantages, not sure how true this is, but it sounds much like the problem I have (pasted from here):



> *Uneven Light*
> 
> The other primary type of backlighting is known as CCFL. This refers to cold-cathode fluorescent lamps. One of the disadvantages of an LED backlight is that it does not offer light that is as even as that offered by CCFL. This is going to be more noticeable on a large display. When there is a problem with light and dark (hot and cold) spots on a display, an opaque diffuser can be used to reduce the appearance of the problem.



What you guys think? Is LED really the best option these days?
I used to think LED meant cheaper, better picture quality and less power consumption.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2012)

Samsung makes some of the best panels IMHO never had an issue with the last 4 I have owned


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I have drawn you a pic of what I have. I may have overdone a bit on the color strength though, but it's really really evident. The 2 balls is where I my eyes are and what effect of sepia I have and where. If I lift my head above the monitor it disappears. Is this such poor viewing angle that plagues all bigger monitors? I'm trying to understand if this is normal.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2012)

dude sometimes monitor cables/connectors cause troubles. If your in doubt sell the monitor and get another.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 16, 2012)

Samsung S23A700D, BenQ XL2410T, BenQ XL2420T, BenQ XL2420TX


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Take a screen cap of it. That will give us a better pic of it. 

I doubt your going to be able to get a good enough pic of it with a camera. 

You said you tried a different monitor with the same result? How bout a different gpu?


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried a couple of different DVI cables, I even connected the monitor to my laptop via a VGA cable. I'm pretty sure it's the monitor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2012)

well even after getting the color adjustments reset and or setting them and u still see it, replace the monitor


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 17, 2012)

It just struck me how little reviews and round-ups there are for monitors compared to other PC hardware. This is one of the most important equipment and you're kind of stuck to reading other buyers' feedback huh.

That BenQ XL2410T looking really good, kind of many features I won't need (like 3D vision) but it's really calming they call it "gaming" grade which _should_ be a step above the generic desktop monitors in terms of ghosting/smearing/response time.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> Hey guys, I have drawn you a pic of what I have. I may have overdone a bit on the color strength though, but it's really really evident. The 2 balls is where I my eyes are and what effect of sepia I have and where. If I lift my head above the monitor it disappears. Is this such poor viewing angle that plagues all bigger monitors? I'm trying to understand if this is normal.
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4857/monitorius.png



That's extremely common on low end/entry level LCDs. The larger the monitor gets, the more noticeable the problem often becomes. My older Samsung had this issue where whites looked perfect dead on, but my clock widget's white face would look sepia in the top right hand corner of the screen. If I moved position the face would return to white. 

Eventually it bothered me enough that I moved over to an IPS screen with much better viewing angles. My IPS is not the best around, but it has eliminated the color shifting.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

thought this was funny


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> It just struck me how little reviews and round-ups there are for monitors compared to other PC hardware. This is one of the most important equipment and you're kind of stuck to reading other buyers' feedback huh.
> 
> That BenQ XL2410T looking really good, kind of many features I won't need (like 3D vision) but it's really calming they call it "gaming" grade which _should_ be a step above the generic desktop monitors in terms of ghosting/smearing/response time.



Honestly 25ms Response time doesnt ghost its more of a market ploy



theonedub said:


> That's extremely common on low end/entry level LCDs. The larger the monitor gets, the more noticeable the problem often becomes. My older Samsung had this issue where whites looked perfect dead on, but my clock widget's white face would look sepia in the top right hand corner of the screen. If I moved position the face would return to white.
> 
> Eventually it bothered me enough that I moved over to an IPS screen with much better viewing angles. My IPS is not the best around, but it has eliminated the color shifting.



ya I have a 10+ yo 17" NEC Multisync LCD 1700V that hasnt had those issues.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> Hey guys, I have drawn you a pic of what I have. I may have overdone a bit on the color strength though, but it's really really evident. The 2 balls is where I my eyes are and what effect of sepia I have and where. If I lift my head above the monitor it disappears. Is this such poor viewing angle that plagues all bigger monitors? I'm trying to understand if this is normal.
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4857/monitorius.png



I see that on my screen also (barely) but more to the sides of the screen & only if i am to close to the screen so back up 18" to 24" from it & site straight it should be fine , it also help having a good light room



theonedub said:


> That's extremely common on low end/entry level LCDs. The larger the monitor gets, the more noticeable the problem often becomes. My older Samsung had this issue where whites looked perfect dead on, but my clock widget's white face would look sepia in the top right hand corner of the screen. If I moved position the face would return to white.



I agree... but i never notice it before the OP thread thought
Perhaps because i am usually 24"+ away from my screen


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

it still blows my mind consumers gave up on CRT monitors. a lot of gamers still use them because there is nothing better.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it still blows my mind consumers gave up on CRT monitors. a lot of gamers still use them because there is nothing better.



A CRT better at image quality yes! (exception of IPS & Oled?) but i don't like having x-ray on my face that close daily :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> thought this was funny


why? its not that im able to speak asian, foreign languages!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

the only advantage LCD monitors have is geometry and convergence. LCD monitors are lighter and more energy efficient but what is the point if they don't perform? they were supposed to be cheaper because they could mass produce them but are they really? look at the premium you have to pay to get 120hz refresh rate.

look at the motion resolution

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038401770&postcount=8015

the black levels, color accuracy, input lag, motion resolution will always be better.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the only advantage LCD monitors have is geometry and convergence. LCD monitors are lighter and more energy efficient but what is the point if they don't perform? they were supposed to be cheaper because they could mass produce them but are they really? look at the premium you have to pay to get 120hz refresh rate.
> 
> look at the motion resolution
> 
> ...



I have edited my post because i think you miss understood me?

But as your pic... you may have a software problem , game issues , monitor or something?
because i already tried that an old 17" CRT with my 24" LCD in eyefinity with 2 monitors (2048x768 & 2560x1024) & i never saw those lags/effects on my LCD 
The only difference is that the IQ was slightly better on the CRT didn't notice anything else

EDIT:If i remember right i ran 60hz for both screens (LCD & CRT) maybe that is why i didn't notice any real differences between them?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm ranting..


----------



## Goodman (Mar 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm ranting..



 ok!


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys, what can you tell me about monitors with 1920x1200 resolutions? Is there any problem running games? Older games? Or is it the same as 1920x1080, as long as the game itself supports the resolution?
From personal experience, which resolution do you see more often offered in games 1080 or 1200?
I want to go for Dell U2412M but the native resolution gives me second thought, otherwise BenQ XL2410T.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> why? its not that im able to speak asian, foreign languages!



there is a feature in the monitor that makes all the dark areas brighter but leaves the bright areas alone so you don't have to increase the gamma. one of the side effects is recovering from flashbang grenades quicker.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> Hey guys, what can you tell me about monitors with 1920x1200 resolutions? Is there any problem running games? Older games? Or is it the same as 1920x1080, as long as the game itself supports the resolution?
> From personal experience, which resolution do you see more often offered in games 1080 or 1200?
> I want to go for Dell U2412M but the native resolution gives me second thought, otherwise BenQ XL2410T.



Been using 16:9 (1080) for 2 years now & if you mostly game or watch movies then 16:9 is "better" but if you mostly read/write text , browse the internet , photoshop etc... you would be better with an 16:10 (1200) monitor which are really hard to find & more expensive


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 17, 2012)

One more question before I go to bed here, I see the "gaming" grade monitors offer 120Hz refresh rate. I know when you have vsync on the fps is capped to your refresh rate, but if you really compare the feel between a monitor with 60fps/hz and something like 120Hz monitor running 80-120fps - do you in fact feel any difference at all? I know it's not film where everything is 23fps (or whatever) and no higher number will produce a smoother feel, but there should be a point over which higher fps doesn't mean smoother experience.

My question is, is it worth getting a 120Hz monitor for gaming? Not sure about my fps, but I stay capped at 60 almost all the time. It's either 120Hz or the Dell U2412M which has better colors/angles/uniformity and according to TFTCentral very very low input lag for an IPS panel which suits fine for "hardcore" gamers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel it when dragging the cursor across the screen or min/max windows.



> Note: The observations during gameplay on Battlefield 3 and Dirt 3 below are based on them running at 120fps, which is the maximum frame rate the monitor will output correctly. Although trailing becomes increasingly pronounced as the frame rate falls (see the PixPerAn comparison, for example) the overall feeling of connectedness and fluidity is still key to the experience even at lower frame rates. You will certainly get the most out of the XL2420T at higher frame rates but as the proceeding paragraphs explore there is still much benefit to be gained regardless of frame rate.



http://www.pcmonitors.org/monitor-reviews/benq-xl2420t

does that answer your question?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> Hey guys, what can you tell me about monitors with 1920x1200 resolutions? Is there any problem running games? Older games? Or is it the same as 1920x1080, as long as the game itself supports the resolution?
> From personal experience, which resolution do you see more often offered in games 1080 or 1200?
> I want to go for Dell U2412M but the native resolution gives me second thought, otherwise BenQ XL2410T.



Hasn't been any game I have played where 1920x1200 wasn't supported. The extra height is nice in Windows. Even the odd resolution of my Samsung, 2048x1152, was supported by every game I had used. 

The U2412M is a great bang for your buck eIPS monitor (its my current monitor ), the only thing that has bothered me is the rather aggressive antiglare coating. It mainly bothers me on white backgrounds in Office apps, in games its no big deal.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2012)

> Overall smoothness and connectedness in the game was very good. 120Hz monitors such as the BenQ are not only able refresh to frames of the game twice as quickly but are also able to update input responses from the mouse twice as often. This effect is greatest at a frame rate of 120fps but even at 60fps provides a significant advantage in this regard over even the most responsive 60Hz LCD monitors. Coupled with low input lag, which is covered in the next section, the game has a level of smoothness that no 60Hz LCD can touch.



cap'n fools for days pew pew lol


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I feel it when dragging the cursor across the screen or min/max windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great site you've linked to.  It looks really plain and a bit boring to look at, but the auther clearly knows his stuff when it comes to the critical technical aspects of monitors. I'm currently reading Matte Vs Glossy Monitors.

Bookmarked.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish there was a comparison review of BenQ's XL2410T and the newest XL2420T


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

I still use a 21" Sony Trinitron for gaming. I have yet to see a lcd with better image quality. Price for said 21" crt, free. People give these things away now.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> I wish there was a comparison review of BenQ's XL2410T and the newest XL2420T



http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2410t.htm

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2420t.htm


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 18, 2012)

I've read them both yesterday, but the XL2420T review doesn't really say if it's a significant of an upgrade to warrant the extra price, the old model is expensive enough.. ;/


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2012)

with the XL2420T/TX you get a better stand, touch controls, magnetic controller, more connections, nVidia lightboost, black equalizer, smart scaling and no backlight bleed.

with the XL2410T you will have to take a chance on backlight bleed.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to ask for so much, but could you guys help me and tell me what should I check when I buy a new monitor? So far I only check for dead pixels on a white background and backlight bleeding on a dark background.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

that's it really. 

when you calibrate a monitor don't ever "eyeball it" there is a correct image and incorrect image. reviewers have access to a colorimeter so use their settings.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1230174/benq-xl2410-20-club

if you don't like what you see don't panic.. your eyes will get used to it.


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 19, 2012)

1 more question. In different reviews the reviewers use different means to achieve the right color temperature (6500K) and gamma (2.2), does it matter which one I follow? Or the end result is the same no matter which settings you tuned?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

different means?


----------



## Ozpa (Mar 19, 2012)

Just using different presets and tweaking the gamma/brightness/contrast/etc. differently. Or even creating an ICC profile.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2012)

I would go with the TFT settings because they include the ICC profile and I use the same x-rite colorimeter on my televisions and get good results. TFT has been reviewing monitors for a very long time.


----------

